# mimo ústní jednání



## slavicist89

Dear all,

I've found a phrase ('mimo ústní jednání') which seems to come up a fair bit in legal texts, but which I can't seem to make much sense of. It appears, for example, in the following contexts:

'Plénum Ústavního soudu rozhodlo dne 28. února 2012 *mimo ústní jednání *ve věci navrhovatelky Š. D., o ústavní stížnosti proti jinému zásahu orgánu veřejné moci' (concourt dot cz/soubor/6440)

'Povádí-li správní orgán jakékoliv důkazy *mimo ústní jednání* (výslech svědka, ohledání místa, apod.), musí o tom předem vyrozumět všechny účastníky řízení...'

'Po uplynutí této lhůty, pokud není na základě návrhů účastníků nutno doplnit řízení, je rozhodnuto *mimo ústní jednání*.'

(All examples found through Google; no sensitive information revealed here!)

Could it mean something along the lines of 'without an oral hearing'/ 'without verbal proceedings', or have I missed the point entirely?

Thanks in advance,
Slavicist


----------



## bibax

without = bez;
outside = mimo, vně;

The child will be heard *outside the oral hearing* behind closed doors ...
Dítě bude vyslechnuto *mimo ústní jednání* za zavřenými dveřmi ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Slavicist, I am not a lawyer, nor do I have specialist knowledge of legal terminology, but I am thinking along the lines of "outside open court".


----------



## slavicist89

Dear both, thank you for the advice! I've spent some quality time with Google, and both your suggestions seem to be widely used in a legal context. That's incredibly helpful.


----------

